# Budnitz Electric Bikes



## Venod (3 Oct 2016)

Look very nice but a bit expensive.

http://budnitzbicycles.com/bicycles/buy/titanium-ebike/bike-xpqzaanjjm

http://budnitzbicycles.com/bicycles/view/titanium-ebike


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2016)

Looks nice. Not sure about the regenerative bit though. I think the hype might be better than the reality. You can pay a lot more for an ebike than that. Some ebikes cost around £7000. Now that's a lot of money.


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Oct 2016)

Despite them boasting they're the lightest e-bikes available, on going through their very arty website, I couldn't find any specific details about the weight.


----------



## steve50 (3 Oct 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> Despite them boasting they're the lightest e-bikes available, on going through their very arty website, I couldn't find any specific details about the weight.


*4130 Cro-Moly Steel 
3AL 2.5V Titanium 
250W All-in-One Electric Hub 
Weight: 13kg / 29lbs (Titanium) 
Wheel Size: 29” *


----------



## Klassikbike (4 Oct 2016)

It seems to use the Zehus hub-motor from Italy. http://www.zehus.it/ 
The company was aquired by Vittoria whom you may know from tires.
It does seem to be able to regenerate energy for the motor but I have heard that it only offers a very low assist in power.
I can't say for certain though as I have not yet tried this system personally.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Oct 2016)

Am I right in thinking that it only stores energy from using you're brakes? I can't see it storing enough to make any kind of assistance worth the very high price. I havnt heard of any of these bikes being any good, but maybe there are some.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Oct 2016)

Regen 'works' on the over-run - while freewheeling - the extra resistance acts as a brake so you will descend more slowly.

The problem is only a tiny amount of current is produced, and then only for the few seconds here and there while the bike is freewheeling.

Many, many times more current is used to run the motor on level ground, let alone up a hill.

Regen on ebikes is a pointless gimmick.

it's something people want to believe works and are encouraged to do so by the likes of KERS in F1.

But there's a huge difference between the amount of energy you can recover from hauling a heavy car down from 200+mph than there is from slowing bicycle from 12mph to 10mph.


----------

